# Check this



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Is 390 watts 6700k enough for 150 gallon tank? dimensions are 48"L/24"W/30"h. Thanks all


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it PC, MH or T5?
From the wattage you are saying, I am guessing that it is not MH or it is MH with PC or T5
sounds like 6 x 65 watt PC

PC might not be enough to penetrate that depth, but both MH and T5 would.
I think if you had MH and T5 that it would be best.
If you have the PC, It may not work very well for you.

But then again, you might find some here who have used that much or less on tanks that deep, so hopefully someone with the actual experience with this sized tank will speak up.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

There coralife aqualights


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

How many watts of mh should I get?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think if you got the Tek 4 foot by 6 lamp fixture you might like it better.

You could get a 250 watt MH or a 2 x 250 watt MH, but it will cost alot, bulbs cost alot and they are more expensive to run and they are hotter.

The Tek 4 x 6 lamp fix cost about $280 to $300 shipped off e-bay, and you might get it cheaper.
Bulbs are between $10 and $24 each. I have a Tek 4 foot x 4 lamp on a 75 gallon and use one AquaMedic Planta Bulb ($19.95 from www.aquacave.com) and got GE 6500 or 6700 bulbs from one of the online light bulb shops www.lightbulbs.com or something like that for $9.95 each.

I am very happy with that combo and actually run one planta and one ge bulb for 9 hours and turn on the other two ge bulbs for a 3.5 hour mid day blast.

I don't have any MH bulbs, but most people like them, but I think that the best bang for your buck is T5

depending on your set up, open top, or not, canopy or not, you can get other fixtures made by sunlight supply new wave and sun blaze fixtures for less money. They should use the same ballasts and reflectors, but they don't accept a bulb shield so if on an open top tank, you need to keep them up high enough to not get wet.
also they either come in a 4 lamp fix or an 8 lamp fix, not a 6 lamp fix, but for the same price as the Tek 6 lamp, you could get the new wave 8 lamp.

You need to check if there are two cords on that one. If it is, that is good, you can turn on 4 lamps or 8. If it is a single cord, then you have to run all 8 and at times that might be too much light.
In any case, I would shop around on e-bay, the sellers sell them new, actually they just have them drop shipped from sunlight supply. I have heard on another post from John N. that at reefgeek.com, they might give you a better price then they do on e-bay if you call, so there is some research to be done.
BTW I got my Tek 4 foot 4 lamp fix on e-bay for $220 shipped, at the time that was the cheapest that I was able to find. That same seller now sells it for $250, but I suspect if you contacted him outside of e-bay that he would maybe go back down.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet thanks, Ill do homework


----------

